# i need a driver for my toshiba satellite A10 for windows 7



## jrbalani (Sep 28, 2009)

i need a driver for my toshiba satellite A10 for windows 7 but my laptop is designed for win xp....please help me.. tnx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

We need the exact model of this Toshiba A10.

What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Post all errors.

Bill


----------



## jrbalani (Sep 28, 2009)

toshiba satellite a10 is the exact model....hmmmm ,graphics,lan,,sound,modem,wifi..tnx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No its not, look for the service tag on the back of the laptop.
An example, you may find a number simular to this PSA10A-OY75MP
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what you can find on these links

looking under A10 the latest ones i found were for xp

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/navShell.jsp?cf=Windows7#

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product Support


----------



## jrbalani (Sep 28, 2009)

psa10k-05fve this the model...tnx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Still not helping,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread?

Do you have Win7 installed on this computer?

Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to put your model in here

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/navShell.jsp?cf=Windows7#

your the only one that can supply your model number our hands are tied without it

have you tried windows update


----------



## Spokeyspoke (Dec 16, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> No its not, look for the service tag on the back of the laptop.
> An example, you may find a number simular to this PSA10A-OY75MP
> Bill


I know this thread might be old, But this is the exact model of my laptop, And I cant find my display drivers anywhere and windows update wont give them to me. 

And this is the error http://yfrog.com/7berrorxip


----------

